# Want to rent in Spain but where?



## Longshot (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Me and my partner wish to move to Spain and rent long term we have two children aged four and six , the trouble is that I don't drive  so wish to live in walking distance of a nice beach with schools, banks, hospitals etc all within the same area, I would really appreciate it if anyone has any ideas of ideal locations? I have been pointed in the direction of Costa del Sol with Torox popping up a few times when I have searched for rentals, my friend said Almuñecar would suit us but it looks quite small place? 

The most important thing for me is an internet connection or else I won't be able to go as I work from my computer using betting exchanges, I also need the Sky sports package and I believe it's not a problem with a larger dish.

My budget is around the 500 euros mark with hopefully some utilitys included or is that just being greedy 

If anyone has any suggestions of an ideal location witch has broadband internet let me know please!

Cheers

Lonshot


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Longshot said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Me and my partner wish to move to Spain and rent long term we have two children aged four and six , the trouble is that I don't drive  so wish to live in walking distance of a nice beach with schools, banks, hospitals etc all within the same area, I would really appreciate it if anyone has any ideas of ideal locations? I have been pointed in the direction of Costa del Sol with Torox popping up a few times when I have searched for rentals, my friend said Almuñecar would suit us but it looks quite small place?
> 
> ...



Try Kyero.com for rentals
I dont know the area you are looking at so can't help, but you'll probably find that property is cheaper to rent further North, say the Costa Blanca - I'm not sure your €500 budget will stretch that far down there.

For SKY, best way is to bring your existing package ....... you wont be able to take out an official SKY package here, and the re broadcasters are being clamped down on


----------



## Longshot (Sep 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I dont know the area you are looking at so can't help, but you'll probably find that property is cheaper to rent further North, say the Costa Blanca - I'm not sure your €500 budget will stretch that far down there.
> 
> For SKY, best way is to bring your existing package ....... you wont be able to take out an official SKY package here, and the re broadcasters are being clamped down on




many thaks for the input, the Costa Blanca area looks lovely and the rentals seem much cheaper in places - it's just finding the ideal location and going to have a look at the local transport schools etc. Any other recommendations?

Thankyou 

Longhot


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It's not particularly on the expat trail - But Tarragona might foot the bill.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Longshot said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Me and my partner wish to move to Spain and rent long term we have two children aged four and six , the trouble is that I don't drive  so wish to live in walking distance of a nice beach with schools, banks, hospitals etc all within the same area, I would really appreciate it if anyone has any ideas of ideal locations? I have been pointed in the direction of Costa del Sol with Torox popping up a few times when I have searched for rentals, my friend said Almuñecar would suit us but it looks quite small place?
> 
> ...



Although rental prices are falling in Spain right now, I think you'll be very hard pushed to find something with all your criteria for 500 euros. I live inland of the coast (torremolinos) by about a 20 minutes drive and its much cheaper here than on the coast - you may find a 2 bedroom appartment here for around 500 euros. Sky in most places isnt a problem and broadband is good in the larger towns, we live in a village and have broadband which although it works its painfully slow!

Jo


----------



## Longshot (Sep 26, 2008)

Having had a really good browse I like the look of Olvia though I have no idea on how the internet would hold up there, and Torrex in CDS does not seem bad, can anyone be of further assistance as I want to fly out within a few weeks to check out some area's. 

Thanks


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

One thing I think many people forget is that SPAIN in general is very Binary with respect to population. 

It's very TOWN or RURAL - very little "fading into the hinterlands", such as one sees in the UK - where towns literally merge into one another. 

Towns (where there is work and amenities) are fairly small (in terms of surface area) and demand is high. The Town category more or less includes the coast (anywhere where ex-pats go _en-masse_). 

Rural communities (where work/amenities are limited) are low demand - But miles (ok kms) from anywhere else. 

I cant remember the split - but it was something like 85% of Spains population live in about 16% of the land mass. Personally I prefer the unoccupied bits.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Longshot said:


> Having had a really good browse I like the look of Olvia though I have no idea on how the internet would hold up there, and Torrex in CDS does not seem bad, can anyone be of further assistance as I want to fly out within a few weeks to check out some area's.
> 
> Thanks


The Internet? Not sure what you mean, but theres no problem with ADSL. Personally I've only got a 512 connection which is fine for most things but I know a neighbour has a 3 MB connection.

Did I post the Oliva home site, I can't remember
Documento sin título

Land of Valencia page
Portal Oficial de Turismo de la Comunitat Valenciana

It is 45 mins from Valencia Airport
75 mins from Alicante Airport
Nearby towns are Gandia, Denia, Javea, Cullera
Tourist Info Gandia
Denia

Quite a few national Parks, towards Barx in the park you can see Eagles apparently

Pego Marshlands National Park 
Parque Natural de la Marjal de Pego y Oliva

Montgo National Park
Parque Natural del Montgó

Towards the West there is fantastic countryside
Sierras de Benicadell y Agullent

Blue Flag beaches, lots of walks.

Theres also the largest shopping Mall in Spain at Valencia near the airport
Bonaire - Parque comercial y de Ocio

and there is a new shopping mall at Ondara called La Marina that opened recently
Portal de la Marina-New commercial-center in Ondara-Flexible hours and great leisure facilities

You can get a ferry from Denia to Mallorca / Ibiza

The motorway runs up and down the coast so good transport connections to the North and South, and with trains, for instance a return ticket to Valencia from Gandia is just around €6.

Hope that helps


----------



## Longshot (Sep 26, 2008)

yes thats great will bookmark these pages.....thanks

What is the bus service like in Oliva for going to Denia or Valencia, I guess the trains are out of the question?

It looks more likely we'll fly out this was than down to the CDS


The kiddies are getting exited already, I'm sure there be a nice waterpark somewhere close what they keep going on about!



Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Longshot said:


> yes thats great will bookmark these pages.....thanks
> What is the bus service like in Oliva for going to Denia or Valencia, I guess the trains are out of the question?
> It looks more likely we'll fly out this was than down to the CDS
> The kiddies are getting exited already, I'm sure there be a nice waterpark somewhere close what they keep going on about!
> Cheers



There is a regular bus service to Gandia & the beaches
:: DOMINIO ALOJADO EN IRIS TELCOM SL :: OLIBUS.COM

But to Valencia the train is best from Gandia .... as I said, €6 return and they run every half hour and take about 50 mins or so. No train to Denia (so bus to there) , but you can catch a train from Denia down the coast to Benidorm etc. Its in Benidorm where the waterpark is
Benidorm Theme Parks and Water Parks - the best in Europe!

Benidorm is actually a nice place to go out of season. Lots of Brits obviously, but also many Spanish on the South side. We go for a day out every so often


----------



## aliciaw (May 12, 2008)

*Oliva, Valencia*

Hi

We wanted exactly the same things as you when we moved to Spain 3 years ago. After much searching, we found Oliva. It is not a shiny tourist destination but there is really affordable housing in the town, close to good schools, shops and a 1km walk to wonderful beaches. It is a very traditional town with a samll expat community who on the whole, seeme to be well integrated. The locals are very friendly and welcoming and a couple of the schools are brilliant. 

Alicia


----------



## Joebethelite (Sep 28, 2009)

Longshot said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Me and my partner wish to move to Spain and rent long term we have two children aged four and six , the trouble is that I don't drive  so wish to live in walking distance of a nice beach with schools, banks, hospitals etc all within the same area, I would really appreciate it if anyone has any ideas of ideal locations? I have been pointed in the direction of Costa del Sol with Torox popping up a few times when I have searched for rentals, my friend said Almuñecar would suit us but it looks quite small place?
> 
> ...


So What do think about andalucia. Places like Huelva(beach city) or a city like Sevilla that just put in a metro system and the beach is reachable by bus maybe an hour or a little more. If your interestwed i have connections.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I live in a small village in Inland Andalucia. There is a property to rent over the road from me for 225 euros a month. It has sky and you can get broadband in the village as we have it.


----------

